# Young & Iggy @ U.S. Nat'l Team Minicamp



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> Thaddeus Young shot 6-for-9 from the floor and scored 12 points in 19 minutes, while Andre Iguodala had seven points in 19 minutes as Blue turned back White, 100-81, in the U.S. National Team minicamp showcase game Saturday night in Las Vegas. Oklahoma City's Kevin Durant led Blue with 20 points, eight rebounds and four assists in 23 minutes. The Memphis Grizzlies' Rudy Gay had 27 points on 11-for-12 shooting in 27 minutes, the Portland Trail Blazers' Greg Oden had 10 rebounds and Utah's Ronnie Brewer added six steals for White. "In the two practices I saw, Andre was very, very good, partly because he was one of the older guys and became kind of a leader," Ed Stefanski said. "He made things happen, defended real well and looked like he was in the right place. I think he felt he belonged there. Thaddeus was finding his way, but was under control and was taking advantage of the opportunity." *
> 
> http://www.philly.com/dailynews/sports/20090727_Sixers__Andre_Miller_were_not_on_the_same_page.html


Looks like Philly represented pretty well.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Still waiting for Thad to take the next step.


----------

